# vertigo raceway race 3-27 sat



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Trying to see who is coming out tomm for vertigos 2nd club race.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Monkey.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I'm not gonna make this one, I'm going to visit my Dad tomorrow. I am planning on making the Easter race though. You guys have fun!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh I dont know. Maybe. Ok i'll be there!! Jerry you gonna let race your car?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm gonna pass, saving the buzz for Easter race.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

same, shooting for easter race.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Team tennis. See y'all next weekend.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Easter here too. Boss has to work.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

+2 E buggies for Easter


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

to all that missed out, it was a blast out at vertigo today, too bad my pinion bearings didnt hold up in the main, it felt good though to have a 25 min sportsman main and 30 min expert main. Great racing and well groomed track today. hats off to derek, jerry and rob for the work they put in Friday night. woops after the stepup turn were a new challenge that threw a few people off a little, but there were still some great lap times in spite of the speed bumps. Thanks to Monkey for fueling me up and congrats to Price for taking the win in expert buggy. See you guys at the easter race.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

What...Price won a race...lol. Hate I missed it but I am arming my munitions for next week.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes price won. 1st in expert buggy and 1st in sportsman buggy were alpha motors. Great racing today guys. Had a blast even though I didn't drive. Way to go rob with the fastest lap and thanks for the help Friday night. Also rob will be getting a mbx6 nitro soon. Watch out.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Results posted!!! Go check them out at www.vertigoraceway.com under the race results.

No extra charge for the expedient service...


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

jep527 said:


> Also rob will be getting a mbx6 nitro soon. Watch out.


Yep. Jerry you guys can donate one of those alpha's if you like. A New one. like yours. If not then I'll just continue pissin the wife off, a little at a time.

The announcing today was good, Derick and Jerry.

MONEKY!!!! sorry again for shorten ya on gas. At least I didn't try to fill it up with the cap on the bottle like I did jerry's last week. and thanks for the help with the battery swap.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

No worries Rob...










Kiddin,Its all good man, thanks for the help!

This will lighten the mood..


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

I had to work, bummer!!!
I like the race results feature @ www.vertigoraceway.com

nice job vertigo!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Had a great time at the race. Guess it is time to retire my Max Power. I took a few pictures.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

here are a few more


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like some sportsman guys ran expert and did pretty well, I knew we had some sandbaggers....LOL


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice pics darren. Yeah some of sportmans ran expert and did very well.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Who's been sandbaggin?


killerkustoms said:


> Looks like some sportsman guys ran expert and did pretty well, I knew we had some sandbaggers....LOL


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

******* is sandbaggin!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Rob is


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

JANKEII said:


> Who's been sandbaggin?


Come on Chuck don't be so surprised, admit it your good or your extremely lucky :shamrock:in every race. But thats cool it gives me something to shoot for and now Grayson has a buggy its tag team baby....lol


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

is definetly sandbaggin, had to post my 966 second lap just to make sure I could stay in sportsman. I cant seem to keep the xray from blowing up bearings. Got one little trick up my sleeve, kind of a last resort kind of thing, if this doesnt work, Im going to be buying a different car. Nice pics darren


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Moooooooooooooooooooooooogggggeeeeeennnnnnn.
; )


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

If I'm sandbaggin, then I wonder what summer racin is all about... Been donig this for about 6 months now. All I can say is I couldn't be where I am with out all the help from every one including you. Like when you told me about the shaving the clutch bell down. Smiley, yourself, the River Boys(Darren,Doug,Ken,Vernon), Maddog, David Pina from RC Hobby shop, the Garrett boys and everyone else have been such great help. Smiley has probaly help me the most. I owe him big time. He has been pactience with me. Teaching me how to tune an engine and etc. Still not perfect ,and probally will come with time. I really appreciate the friends I have now. There is such a great vive with every one in RC. Everybody seems to scratch every body back. It's kinda like professional sports. They seem to have a vive with each other in their own sport. 
We have three great tracks here in Houston. Every tracks has great employees and owners. Wish I could do more to help out our tracks. We also have a great leader in out HARC division(Courtney Vaughn). I give him praise on taking the leadership of organizing the series.
Can't wait untill I become a veteran. Then, I can help the new guy down the road.
Thanks


killerkustoms said:


> Come on Chuck don't be so surprised, admit it your good or your extremely lucky :shamrock:in every race. But thats cool it gives me something to shoot for and now Grayson has a buggy its tag team baby....lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Very cool Chuck


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Mbx6 alpha ******* sounds good right.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

"Holy ****", how could I forget about my man Mark. Thanks again for the set-up stuff on the car.


mmorrow said:


> Very cool Chuck


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Chuck, you're on the same path that Cassidy was when he got started. It only took him a matter of months and he was up to A-main speed, and winning often. Some people get fast quicker than others............some people months, some people years (me!!! LOL)


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Chuck, you're on the same path that Cassidy was when he got started. It only took him a matter of months and he was up to A-main speed, and winning often. Some people get fast quicker than others............some people months, some people years (me!!! LOL)


Thank You Courtney.


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

racin_redneck said:


> is definetly sandbaggin, had to post my 966 second lap just to make sure I could stay in sportsman. I cant seem to keep the xray from blowing up bearings. Got one little trick up my sleeve, kind of a last resort kind of thing, if this doesnt work, Im going to be buying a different car. Nice pics darren


I agree with Mark,
Moooooooooogggggeeeeennnn.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't go thinking any of the other cars are perfect either *******.........

I replace the inner bearing on the front and rear every 2-3 races.........takes about 20 minutes total for front and rear.

I haven't blown out a bearing/bulkhead in over 2 years, and I'm still running and original '08 model with NO bearing spacers and stock bearings.

If you replace those bearings often (and of course don't do cartwheels & what-not), then the Xray is a hard car to beat / break.


----------

